# Oberon TAT is AWESOME!!!



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I ordered my Oberon cover on Dec. 9th (after emailing w/Don, who said he could get it out of the shop in 4 days) and I got it TODAY!!!  I got an email update that it was completed on the 11th and shipped on the 12th.  I live on the opposite coast and it arrived via USPS Priority Mail in 3 days.  I am soooo stoked!  I love my new World Tree w/velcro, but now I want the Hosukai Wave and maybe a journal or portfolio.  I just love supporting these small independent companies who pride themselves on workmanship and customer service.  Oberon has earned my business for life 
Ruby


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your new cover, woohoo!  And yes, we love Oberon for their commitment to customer service! 

Betsy


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the World Tree with corners. Love, love, love it! I know what you mean about wanting another one. I am waiting until after Christmas and then I will decide which one I need next...lol!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Congratulations on your new cover, woohoo! And yes, we love Oberon for their commitment to customer service!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, I was so thrilled when I saw that package in the mailbox this afternoon! Oberon is the best 



WolfePrincess73 said:


> I have the World Tree with corners. Love, love, love it! I know what you mean about wanting another one. I am waiting until after Christmas and then I will decide which one I need next...lol!


I had such a hard time deciding between corners and velcro, so maybe my next cover will be w/corners! I am half tempted to order another one tonight, before they shut down for the holiday, but how do I justify that!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I had such a hard time deciding between corners and velcro, so maybe my next cover will be w/corners! I am half tempted to order another one tonight, before they shut down for the holiday, but how do I justify that!!!


Go for it. Heck, I bought a computer today because I was depressed because Kindleboards was down! LOL

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations Ruby!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates, Ruby!!!! I'm on the opposite coast as well. I'm patiently waiting & looking out the window to see if a package is there. Silly, as I just ordered Friday night & no one has even contacted me from Oberon, not even DecalGirl for my skins!!! LOL!!! Anticipation...    ***Oh, back to you, as another one said, go for it. If you like your cover so much, get another one  right now & then please let us know which cover, velcro or corners you like best. I am all for supporting an American product made here, with great CS. 1 of my personal grips is having alot of our jobs going out of the country, with all the people here trying so hard to find a job. Whenever I can support a good company here in the USA, I get so excited.    ***You got a computer because you couldn't get on this site yesterday? Great excuse! LOL! Please share. What kind? Yes, I couldn't get on this site last night as well, so you were not alone.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Go for it. Heck, I bought a computer today because I was depressed because Kindleboards was down! LOL
> 
> L


Wow, that is great, good for you!!


Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Congratulations Ruby!


Thanks, Linda! I am so totally in awe of the craftsmanship that goes into each and every Oberon product. This could become a rather expensive habit!



Toby said:


> Congrates, Ruby!!!! I'm on the opposite coast as well. I'm patiently waiting & looking out the window to see if a package is there. Silly, as I just ordered Friday night & no one has even contacted me from Oberon, not even DecalGirl for my skins!!! LOL!!! Anticipation... ***Oh, back to you, as another one said, go for it. If you like your cover so much, get another one right now & then please let us know which cover, velcro or corners you like best. I am all for supporting an American product made here, with great CS. 1 of my personal grips is having alot of our jobs going out of the country, with all the people here trying so hard to find a job. Whenever I can support a good company here in the USA, I get so excited. ***You got a computer because you couldn't get on this site yesterday? Great excuse! LOL! Please share. What kind? Yes, I couldn't get on this site last night as well, so you were not alone.


Thanks, Toby! I am willing to bet you'll have yours by the end of the week. It's so hard to wait for it though so I totally understand where you're coming from. I didn't get around to ordering anything last night, but I think I will today. I read w/it last night and it felt so good to hold it in my hands. I do love the floating look of the velcro but will def. get corners if I order again. 
Ruby


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats and I am glad you love it.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

TM said:


> Congrats and I am glad you love it.


Thanks, I couldn't be happier with it!!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Ruby! The wait will certainly be worth it. When you do get 1 with the corners, let me know what you think & which do you like better or not. I'm so glad it has a soft feeling. Congrates on getting yours.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Toby, I am still on the fence about getting another one!  I want it so badly, but........knowing me I will cave and get it though and will post a comparison.  You'll love yours too when it arrives, I am sure of it.
Ruby


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Ruby, last night I found out that my cover was done & ready to ship. Yipppeeeee!!! The only thing, it said that I might not get it until 12/24. If it does come that day, & I am out of town when it comes, I will be so anxious to get home. - It's on it way, so I'm hoping the UPS person doesn't want to work on 12/24 & delivers it by 12/23 or sooner. Now, the only next thing. We are getting a bad snowstorm here in New England.....LOL!!! Oh, the wait..... I can't wait to touch it & study the artwork. 
Ruby, which 1 are you getting with corners? I hope you ordered it. I think we should call ourselves Kindle cover collectors.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Toby said:


> Ruby, last night I found out that my cover was done & ready to ship. Yipppeeeee!!! The only thing, it said that I might not get it until 12/24. If it does come that day, & I am out of town when it comes, I will be so anxious to get home. - It's on it way, so I'm hoping the UPS person doesn't want to work on 12/24 & delivers it by 12/23 or sooner. Now, the only next thing. We are getting a bad snowstorm here in New England.....LOL!!! Oh, the wait..... I can't wait to touch it & study the artwork.
> Ruby, which 1 are you getting with corners? I hope you ordered it. I think we should call ourselves Kindle cover collectors.


Congrats Toby, happy to here your Kindle Koat is on the way!  Touch, study and don't forget the wonderful smell of leather!

Linda


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Toby said:


> Ruby, last night I found out that my cover was done & ready to ship. Yipppeeeee!!! The only thing, it said that I might not get it until 12/24. If it does come that day, & I am out of town when it comes, I will be so anxious to get home. - It's on it way, so I'm hoping the UPS person doesn't want to work on 12/24 & delivers it by 12/23 or sooner. Now, the only next thing. We are getting a bad snowstorm here in New England.....LOL!!! Oh, the wait..... I can't wait to touch it & study the artwork.
> Ruby, which 1 are you getting with corners? I hope you ordered it. I think we should call ourselves Kindle cover collectors.


Toby, yay, I'm so excited for you that yours has been shipped already! Which shipping method did you choose? I chose USPS Priority for my first one, it shipped on a Friday and I received in on Monday. I'm in NY, so not far from you. We are currently being hit w/the same storm as you, all schools closed and we are snuggling down for the day/night. I DID order a second one, I'm so bad but I couldn't help myself. I just checked Oberon and mine is done and shipped today too-wooohooo!! I got the Hokusai Wave, my skin has alot of blue in it and I think it will look great. We are definitely Kindle Cover Collectors! Just the other day my husband asked me why I *needed* so many. I didn't know what to tell him! Luckily he is happy that I'm enjoying the kindle and accessories so much. Stay safe  
Ruby


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Ruby, which blue skin do you have? Yes, love that blue cover as well. Congrats on ordering another one!!!! Tell hubby that you are a kindle cover collector. If he still doesn't get it, tell him it's a girl thing or that's it's a new trend & you are way ahead of the masses in fashion. Oh, tell him that you are a fashionista. That you love to accessorize. ***
Ruby, I was going to order it by USPS, but then a message popped up saying that if my cover is lost, then I lose out, so I ordered by UPS. That means, I think, that UPS doesn't work on the weekends. Oh well. Your shipping method sounds better. As long as I get it, I'll be a happy camper. The way this weather is going, anyway, I might be home, so I can run to the window every few minutes. If I'm not home, by the time I get back, I might just run past my dog & head for the front door & fling it open. LOL! weather report- snow all weekend & below freezing temps. Stay home Ruby & read.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Toby said:


> Ruby, which blue skin do you have? Yes, love that blue cover as well. Congrats on ordering another one!!!! Tell hubby that you are a kindle cover collector. If he still doesn't get it, tell him it's a girl thing or that's it's a new trend & you are way ahead of the masses in fashion. Oh, tell him that you are a fashionista. That you love to accessorize. ***
> Ruby, I was going to order it by USPS, but then a message popped up saying that if my cover is lost, then I lose out, so I ordered by UPS. That means, I think, that UPS doesn't work on the weekends. Oh well. Your shipping method sounds better. As long as I get it, I'll be a happy camper. The way this weather is going, anyway, I might be home, so I can run to the window every few minutes. If I'm not home, by the time I get back, I might just run past my dog & head for the front door & fling it open. LOL! weather report- snow all weekend & below freezing temps. Stay home Ruby & read.


Toby, I have the Blue Flower Burst Skin and really like it. It's easy on the eyes and my fave colors are blues and greens (and those in between). Hubby gets my obsession, he teases me and rolls eyes but it's all fun. I saw that same disclaimer about USPS, but I think they are very careful when packages are mailed priority (knock on wood, never had one lost yet w/all the on-line shopping I do over the yrs.) and it's just plain quicker than UPS Ground. I don't know if UPS works on the weekends, but I hope yours arrives very soon. I heard we are in for more snow tomorrow and it's only in the teens here during the day. Brrrrrrrrrrr! 
Ruby


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I have been drooling over the Oberon Kindle covers for weeks...and yesterday, I did it. I ordered the red sky-dragon...

I am ridiculously excited over this...

Patricia


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

patrisha said:


> I have been drooling over the Oberon Kindle covers for weeks...and yesterday, I did it. I ordered the red sky-dragon...
> 
> I am ridiculously excited over this...
> 
> Patricia


Good for you! You will not be disappointed, I promise! I've already got one cover and can't wait till my 2nd arrives, I totally get your excitement! 
Ruby


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

patrisha said:


> I have been drooling over the Oberon Kindle covers for weeks...and yesterday, I did it. I ordered the red sky-dragon...
> 
> I am ridiculously excited over this...
> 
> Patricia


That's the one I have and it's beautiful. Wait till you see it in person.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Patricia, congrates on ordering one.
Ruby, thank you so much for letting me know. I'll keep that in mind when I order again. For now, I'm stuck with my UPS ground shipping method. I don't think that UPS works on the weekends.   I am thinking of saving up to try out their journal, as I've never used a refillable journal before. If anyone has their journals, let me know if they lie flat, as I do artwork in mine. I keep a small moleskine journal with me in my purse & also use the larger size ones at home. Yes, the snow is piled high & looks so pretty. It's also below freezing here as well. Our mailman said not to go out today. That the streets were terrible. Then he said that he wished that he could have stayed home. I felt so bad for him. The weather on the 24th is supposed to be snow, freezing rain, then rain, I think. That's when my cover is supposed to arrive.


----------



## gardenclc (Nov 2, 2008)

UPS...only will deliver on  a saturday if its a specified saturday next day air...no delivery on sunday ...

Married to a man in brown...


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Toby said:


> Patricia, congrates on ordering one.
> Ruby, thank you so much for letting me know. I'll keep that in mind when I order again. For now, I'm stuck with my UPS ground shipping method. I don't think that UPS works on the weekends.  I am thinking of saving up to try out their journal, as I've never used a refillable journal before. If anyone has their journals, let me know if they lie flat, as I do artwork in mine. I keep a small moleskine journal with me in my purse & also use the larger size ones at home. Yes, the snow is piled high & looks so pretty. It's also below freezing here as well. Our mailman said not to go out today. That the streets were terrible. Then he said that he wished that he could have stayed home. I felt so bad for him. The weather on the 24th is supposed to be snow, freezing rain, then rain, I think. That's when my cover is supposed to arrive.


You're' quite welcome, Toby. I don't know anything about the journals, but I bet those that have experience w/them will chime in and let you know, or you can always just email your questions directly to Oberon. They reply very quickly. We got a bit more snow last night and the winds are kicking up, not a good day to be outside. I am baking cookies w/my daughters today, house smells so good! Stay warm and happy kindling!
Ruby


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Toby said:


> Patricia, congrates on ordering one.
> Ruby, thank you so much for letting me know. I'll keep that in mind when I order again. For now, I'm stuck with my UPS ground shipping method. I don't think that UPS works on the weekends.  I am thinking of saving up to try out their journal, as I've never used a refillable journal before. If anyone has their journals, let me know if they lie flat, as I do artwork in mine. I keep a small moleskine journal with me in my purse & also use the larger size ones at home. Yes, the snow is piled high & looks so pretty. It's also below freezing here as well. Our mailman said not to go out today. That the streets were terrible. Then he said that he wished that he could have stayed home. I felt so bad for him. The weather on the 24th is supposed to be snow, freezing rain, then rain, I think. That's when my cover is supposed to arrive.


Toby, I got my new cover today! It was very easy to put in and the buttons that are covered by the corners still work very well. I will read w/new one tonight and compare how I like this vs. the velcro. Either way I'm glad I have both. I hope yours arrives soon 
Ruby


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

gardenck - Thanks for mentioning that. That would be funny if he was the 1 delivering my cover. I supposed he's taking home his or your packages. Would be hard to hide them from him.
Ruby - Congrates!!!! I'm so happy that you got your cover!!!!! So far, the corners sound good as well. Some people mentioned that if the corners are too tight, that you can stretch them a bit. I'm also glad to hear that the buttons, under the straps, work just fine. Yes, let us know how reading with it works out. Yes, it's freezing outside. Tomorrow will be another cold day. Yesterday, it also snowed more. I'm not going to take my kindle with me again tomorrow, because of the below freezing temps. I read in the car, as a passenger, of course. - By the time the car warms up, I'm almost home. I will miss my Kindie big time. However, I did stick a dead tree book in my handbag.  Enjoy your cookies & stay warm & happy reading.
Now for my cover...I can't wait!!!! I want it now!!!! NOW!!! LOL!


----------



## gardenclc (Nov 2, 2008)

Toby said:


> gardenck - Thanks for mentioning that. That would be funny if he was the 1 delivering my cover. I supposed he's taking home his or your packages. Would be hard to hide them from him.


yes it very hard to hide delivers from him...my office/my mothers /friends..all go thru his center...so he is usually told about them...so this year i had to have them delivered to his father..they go thru a different center..i was waiting for one more delivery and was worried because his dad would be out of town..but it got delivered to my house instead of his..

ps...i hope i will be getting my butterfly cover and decal in 2 more days...cant wait..

also i had my kindle with me all day yesterday ...in my car ..while i shopped and ran errands..i had appts..and was going to have a little reading time..and it was fine..no problems at all..


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Toby said:


> gardenck - Thanks for mentioning that. That would be funny if he was the 1 delivering my cover. I supposed he's taking home his or your packages. Would be hard to hide them from him.
> Ruby - Congrates!!!! I'm so happy that you got your cover!!!!! So far, the corners sound good as well. Some people mentioned that if the corners are too tight, that you can stretch them a bit. I'm also glad to hear that the buttons, under the straps, work just fine. Yes, let us know how reading with it works out. Yes, it's freezing outside. Tomorrow will be another cold day. Yesterday, it also snowed more. I'm not going to take my kindle with me again tomorrow, because of the below freezing temps. I read in the car, as a passenger, of course. - By the time the car warms up, I'm almost home. I will miss my Kindie big time. However, I did stick a dead tree book in my handbag. Enjoy your cookies & stay warm & happy reading.
> Now for my cover...I can't wait!!!! I want it now!!!! NOW!!! LOL!


Toby, the cormers on mine were not tight at all, I wonder if they adjusted them after hearing that they were a little bit tight. I read w/it last night and it was great and for some reason, this one seemed to bend back even easier than my World Tree. I'll switch back and forth as the mood strikes me.......I didn't have my K w/me yesterday either as it was too cold. I'd rather leave it at home where I know it's safe and sound. Your cover should be arriving tomorrow!!! I bet I'll be able to hear your shrieks of joy all the way in NY! 
Ruby


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulations!!  Oberon has such great quality - you will love your new Kindle clothes!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm VERY impressed with Oberon's customer service. I ordered a Tree of Life cover after talking with them and being told that they didn't plan on releasing any new designs for at least 6 months. I specifically called and asked if they were going to because it's always my luck that as soon as I buy something, they release a design/color I would have preferred..ipod put out the 160gb 6 weeks after I bought my 80gb and 2 weeks after I got a red nano they put out a pink one. Imagine my surprise when just a few days after I received it, I saw the new Butterfly covers (actually I was more upset than surprised). I had just gotten the Tree of Life and a new leather M Edge, so I figured it would be awhile before I'd get another one. After I realized I didn't care for the M-Edge and would send it back, my husband told me I could have the Tree of Life cover early (it was a Christmas present) and I could order a Butterfly one to replace it. BTW, the Tree of Life cover is beautiful. However, when I opened it up, I didn't feel the earth move, see the heavens part or hear the angels sing. I would have been happy with it until they released newer designs if they hadn't of put that Butterfly out there. The more I thought about it though, the more I wanted the Butterfly _instead_ of the Tree of Life.

I sent Oberon an email early Friday morning asking if I could return the Tree of Life and purchase a Butterfly. I explained I'd like to purchase instead of exchange because it was my Christmas present. Well, I waited all day and all weekend and didn't hear a peep from them. I would have called them but I had/have a nasty case of laryngitis. After not hearing from them, I figured my chances were pretty slim I'd have my Oberon in time for Christmas.

Anyway, I got an email back yesterday apologizing for not getting back to me on Friday (they're very busy), and apologizing about being told they weren't releasing any other covers (they had such a huge request for it, they released it early), and that they had sent me a new Butterfly cover with Velcro via Express Mail. They included a return label so I can mail back the Tree of Life. I'm beyond thrilled. Hopefully I'll have it tomorrow.

Now I just need to go find a new skin that will go with this cover. Maybe this cover will cure my addiction to buying Kindle Covers...at least until they come out with more designs (I'm so there if they do River Garden)

Heather


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm VERY impressed with Oberon's customer service. I ordered a Tree of Life cover after talking with them and being told that they didn't plan on releasing any new designs for at least 6 months. I specifically called and asked if they were going to because it's always my luck that as soon as I buy something, they release a design/color I would have preferred..ipod put out the 160gb 6 weeks after I bought my 80gb and 2 weeks after I got a red nano they put out a pink one. Imagine my surprise when just a few days after I received it, I saw the new Butterfly covers (actually I was more upset than surprised). I had just gotten the Tree of Life and a new leather M Edge, so I figured it would be awhile before I'd get another one. After I realized I didn't care for the M-Edge and would send it back, my husband told me I could have the Tree of Life cover early (it was a Christmas present) and I could order a Butterfly one to replace it. BTW, the Tree of Life cover is beautiful. However, when I opened it up, I didn't feel the earth move, see the heavens part or hear the angels sing. I would have been happy with it until they released newer designs if they hadn't of put that Butterfly out there. The more I thought about it though, the more I wanted the Butterfly _instead_ of the Tree of Life.
> 
> I sent Oberon an email early Friday morning asking if I could return the Tree of Life and purchase a Butterfly. I explained I'd like to purchase instead of exchange because it was my Christmas present. Well, I waited all day and all weekend and didn't hear a peep from them. I would have called them but I had/have a nasty case of laryngitis. After not hearing from them, I figured my chances were pretty slim I'd have my Oberon in time for Christmas.
> 
> ...


Heather, wow, that is truly excellent CS and I'm so happy for you that you'll be able to get your Butterfly cover now! This makes me feel even better about supporting companies like Oberon, one that goes way above and beyond for their customers. I will cross my fingers for you that your cover arrives tomorrow, what a GREAT Christmas gift!
Ruby


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Now I just need to go find a new skin that will go with this cover. Maybe this cover will cure my addiction to buying Kindle Covers...at least until they come out with more designs (I'm so there if they do River Garden)
> 
> Heather


Check out this skin I just ordered.

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,15858.htm


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I just had my first day with the kindle in a butterfly cover. It is really pretty. I did try to do the whimsical (sp?) skin and I did not like that. it was too dark next to not quite white page and the dark inside the cover. I love the cover with naked kindle its perfect. 
sylvia


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KC, I do like that one and have considered it, but it's a bit dark for me. To be honest, I'd choose the Her Absraction skin again if I didn't think Leslie and Sir William would keel over at the thought of Edgar being back in pink. (Shhh...don't tell them that I've requested Pink Tranquility and Jolie be made into Kindle skins). Pink and purple go so good together.

Sylvia, I can't wait to get the cover. I have the business card holder in purple Fairy, so I do know what the color will look like. Edgar nekkid? Oh heavens no! That's more scandalous than him being dressed in pink! I had the Crest one on him for a few days, but that one was way too busy for me. Right now, he's sporting Flower Burst Blue (The people at DecalGirl love me. I think they have my address memorized by now!)


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh thank you for a good laugh  I might consider a lighter skin at a later date but for now my kindle can be in her b-day suit in all her glory.
Sylvia


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

gardenclc - I hear you. I can't wait for you as well. I love the covers with color, but the tree of life was the only wrap around & I love trees, so I that was my choice. 
Ruby - It's ALMOST here!!! I checked when I got home from work & it was less than 2 hours away at the UPS place around noontime. Then awhile ago, I checked again. It's heading to a UPS place a 20 minutes to a half hour from here. Which means that tomorrow it is & hopefully it will come early. I keep having to open the front door & checking & standing on my tiptoes to see if I can see anything from the window. It's been hard since the snow has pushed down a tree limb effectively blocking all but a square inch in front of my view of the door. LOL! That's interesting about your new cover folding back easier. Now, I'm curious as to why. I'm glad that the leather straps are not too tight. You might be right about Oberon fixing things with the straps after people complained about them being too tight. When I got my Red M-edge, my left corner strap was very tight & now it has loosened a bit. My father's Red m-edge didn't have any tight straps. 
Kirsten - thank you, if your comment was meant for me.
luvmy4brats- That's a wonderful story. Oberon rocks!!! I can well imagine that Oberon was busy with all of us placing our orders at the same time. LOL! I wish I could see their faces with all the orders coming in & people calling up. I hope you do get yours soon & please tell us how you like them. I'm not sure if it was you or someone else that mentioned the pink skin with purple. That would be so pretty. I really enjoy reading your excitement about the covers & the skins. Oh, is your cover velcro or corners? I like the RiverGarden. I think that's in red. I love red...green...purple....blue.... LOL! ...not black though. 
Sylvia- congrates on your new cover.

Toby


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you toby,
I am enjoying this cover more and more. I have the velcro as I live in alaska and use USB port. I worried about the straps and buttons. I also got over the velcro thing when I used it with the original cover. I can't see ever replacing this one It is really pretty. It is comfortable to hold and I am proud to show it off. 

Sylvia


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yipppppppppppeeeeeeeeee!!! It's here!!!! It's here!!!! Ruby, did you hear me screaming. LOL! It's beautiful!!! The artwork/tooling is so detailed intense. I wasn't sure if I would like the brown color, but actually the darker brown background makes the lighter brown tree pop out. If anyone is thinking of getting The Tree of Life, the brown is a darker brown, but the 2 tone brown doesn't make it too dark. I was lucky today. I cancelled my plans today & stayed home. The roads were still icy to travel on. Other deliveries arrived. I heard truck noises...no it was the trash men. I tried to get on my laptop to see if UPS was out for delivery. AOL wouldn't let me in. I went to my desktop. Got in. Said they were out on deliveries at around 2:30AM. LOL! Little elves delivery while people slept. Then I was walking back to the den. Thought I heard a bell or was it the TV. I had been looking out the window all day so far. This time around 2PM, the truck was here. I opened the door, saw 2 men in the front seat of the truck. Waved to them & said thank you. I opened up the box & my cover was wrapped like a present in brown paper. I also got a key chain charm!!! That was so nice of them. Okay, now, I got to get that velcro on. I guess I'll pull off the velcro & see if any needs to be trimmed a bit. Then, I guess I'll put it back on the loops. Then take off the paper & place back of Kindle on. I think that's my plan.  Any suggestions, let me know. 
Toby....so excited & doing the Happy Dance!!!!!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Just in time for Christmas.  Yippeeeeeeee!

A few of us at least have found that separating the two parts of the velcro and putting the soft fuzzy part on the Kindle works better than placing the Kindle on the adhesive back of the fuzzy part while it is still attached to the hard loops.  Otherwise you could end up with velcro just a bit in places where you don't want it.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats Toby. I could feel your excitement.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Toby said:


> gardenclc - I hear you. I can't wait for you as well. I love the covers with color, but the tree of life was the only wrap around & I love trees, so I that was my choice.
> Ruby - It's ALMOST here!!! I checked when I got home from work & it was less than 2 hours away at the UPS place around noontime. Then awhile ago, I checked again. It's heading to a UPS place a 20 minutes to a half hour from here. Which means that tomorrow it is & hopefully it will come early. I keep having to open the front door & checking & standing on my tiptoes to see if I can see anything from the window. It's been hard since the snow has pushed down a tree limb effectively blocking all but a square inch in front of my view of the door. LOL! That's interesting about your new cover folding back easier. Now, I'm curious as to why. I'm glad that the leather straps are not too tight. You might be right about Oberon fixing things with the straps after people complained about them being too tight. When I got my Red M-edge, my left corner strap was very tight & now it has loosened a bit. My father's Red m-edge didn't have any tight straps.
> Kirsten - thank you, if your comment was meant for me.
> luvmy4brats- That's a wonderful story. Oberon rocks!!! I can well imagine that Oberon was busy with all of us placing our orders at the same time. LOL! I wish I could see their faces with all the orders coming in & people calling up. I hope you do get yours soon & please tell us how you like them. I'm not sure if it was you or someone else that mentioned the pink skin with purple. That would be so pretty. I really enjoy reading your excitement about the covers & the skins. Oh, is your cover velcro or corners? I like the RiverGarden. I think that's in red. I love red...green...purple....blue.... LOL! ...not black though.
> ...


I can so relate to tracking the UPS delivery progress! I have done that many times when ever I expect to receive something. I really don't know why the blue cover seems to fold back easier, it could just be my imagination. Do you have the old m-edge? I have the new one in pebbled navy blue, but it's sitting quietly by itself now that Oberons are here. I found it hard to get the K into that one. I did just get the light that goes w/it, and I may switch and use that one for travel purposes since the light fits so nicely into that cover. Decisions, decisions!



Toby said:


> Yipppppppppppeeeeeeeeee!!! It's here!!!! It's here!!!! Ruby, did you hear me screaming. LOL! It's beautiful!!! The artwork/tooling is so detailed intense. I wasn't sure if I would like the brown color, but actually the darker brown background makes the lighter brown tree pop out. If anyone is thinking of getting The Tree of Life, the brown is a darker brown, but the 2 tone brown doesn't make it too dark. I was lucky today. I cancelled my plans today & stayed home. The roads were still icy to travel on. Other deliveries arrived. I heard truck noises...no it was the trash men. I tried to get on my laptop to see if UPS was out for delivery. AOL wouldn't let me in. I went to my desktop. Got in. Said they were out on deliveries at around 2:30AM. LOL! Little elves delivery while people slept. Then I was walking back to the den. Thought I heard a bell or was it the TV. I had been looking out the window all day so far. This time around 2PM, the truck was here. I opened the door, saw 2 men in the front seat of the truck. Waved to them & said thank you. I opened up the box & my cover was wrapped like a present in brown paper. I also got a key chain charm!!! That was so nice of them. Okay, now, I got to get that velcro on. I guess I'll pull off the velcro & see if any needs to be trimmed a bit. Then, I guess I'll put it back on the loops. Then take off the paper & place back of Kindle on. I think that's my plan.  Any suggestions, let me know.
> Toby....so excited & doing the Happy Dance!!!!!


Hooraaaaaaaaaaaay, yes, I heard you, Toby!!! I am so happy for you that your beloved cover is in your hands now......phew, now you can really enjoy reading your K  I got the charm w/both of my covers too, it's a very nice touch for them to add that on. Good luck getting the velcro on. I separated it from the case first and then trimmed and attached to the back on top of my skin. I don't plan on changing it so I left it on and it fits just fine into the one w/corners too.......for future reference in the event you order another!
Happy Holidays,
Ruby


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you Sivia, Sandpiper, Shitzu & Ruby. Yes, I'm so excited. Just in time for the holidays. Okay, I think that will be my new plan. I will take off the soft velcro, trim if needed, & place on by hand. I think I may put post it notes on as someone has already mentioned, to mark my placement. What a great idea. If it doesn't work, I still have nothing to lose. Ruby, I have the older red M-edge cover. I got that last month, just before they came out with the newer covers with the lights. I really like that cover as well. I've had no complaints using it. I would still like to use that cover as well, but that's what I'm saying before I get the Oberon Cover on. LOL! Toby


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Toby said:


> Thank you Sivia, Sandpiper, Shitzu & Ruby. Yes, I'm so excited. Just in time for the holidays. Okay, I think that will be my new plan. I will take off the soft velcro, trim if needed, & place on by hand. I think I may put post it notes on as someone has already mentioned, to mark my placement. What a great idea. If it doesn't work, I still have nothing to lose. Ruby, I have the older red M-edge cover. I got that last month, just before they came out with the newer covers with the lights. I really like that cover as well. I've had no complaints using it. I would still like to use that cover as well, but that's what I'm saying before I get the Oberon Cover on. LOL! Toby


Yes, it's a great gift for the holidays! Good luck w/the velcro, may take a little bit of adjustment but I'm sure you'll get it on just fine. I've heard that the older M-edge covers are better than the new ones, but I didn't know about them until only the new ones were available. Oh well, that's ok, will keep it to use w/the light for traveling! 
Enjoy!
Ruby


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I did it!! I did it!!! I think I have a stomach ache from holding in my breath. LOL! What I did was track down the picture that someone, Leslie, I think, posted with the testing cover from Oberon, just to get some visual idea, even if they moved the velcro down as someone had suggested to Oberon. I used my post it notes to track position. I did the side 1st. That was easy. The harder part was taking off the back battery cover & putting it back to make sure that the velcro didn't overlap the edge. I've only done that a few times. I woke my kindle to check out the right side, next buttons. They worked. I put the Kindle to sleep. Then I did the bottom. No problem again. The top - I could not seem to eyeball where to place the velcro. Was it as in the picture or was it next to the battery case. I place the velcro not quite on the edge of the battery, but left a tiny space & every so slightly crooked. Don't like that. I tried to pull it off. I never pressed down, but it was on tight. Must have had more sticky stuff on that piece. I place the kindle in the cover. I could have left it, but velcro needed to line up against the battery cover. Somehow, I found myself standing. I was nervous about pulling it off. I started to do it correctly, low & parallel to the Kindle back. I needed some strength to continue to pull it off. I then realized with fright, that I was pulling off the velcro with it going up, not parallel. I was so afraid that maybe I ruined the velcro. I don't know the reason for pulling it off parallel. Maybe it's so you don't stretch it out. Anyway, thankfully, I got it back on okay. So, for anyone getting velcro, position it along the battery case. If I am not right, feel free to correct me. Then, I wasn't sure how far to the left, top & bottom to place in my cover. It's in. I know it doesn't have to be exact, but I want it to be. - I also did not have to trim the velcro. I didn't cover the speakers & just left any length run to the right. It's not bad. The cover is georgeous with my leopard spots skin. Both are brown, although anything goes with brown as it's a neutral color. I'm sure you've heard that brown is the new black. It's a hit with everyone. I love the feel of the cover. It's so tactile. Oh, I must smell it. Haven't done that yet. Thank you all for your help. I can't wait to hear about your new covers. 
Toby


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm glad you got the velcro on. Sounds like you did great. It's very forgiving if it's not exact though, so don't sweat the placement in the cover.

I'm one who didn't care for the new M-Edge. I have arthritis in my hands and I just couldn't hold it as comfortably as the old ones (it also doesn't help that I have small hands). I will admit the color was absolutely stunning (sapphire blue, more of a dark turquoise). I wanted so badly to like it. If Oberon ever comes out with a similar color I'll be in BIG trouble!

Oh and I didn't get my Butterfly today, but that's ok, I'll have it soon and can use the Tree of Life until it gets here.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks luvmy4brats! I'm sorry that you didn't like your new M-edge. Yep, that color sounds wonderful. Are you going to send the cover back? I've read that some people had problems with folding back the newer covers, so don't feel bad. I hope your new cover comes soon. Let us know how you like it when it comes. 
Toby


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Just to let you know, I put index cards in the inside pockets of the Oberon Journal & they landed up way at the back. I had to use pliers to get them out. I couldn't get a good grip with my fingers. LOL! 
Toby


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Toby said:


> Thanks luvmy4brats! I'm sorry that you didn't like your new M-edge. Yep, that color sounds wonderful. Are you going to send the cover back? I've read that some people had problems with folding back the newer covers, so don't feel bad. I hope your new cover comes soon. Let us know how you like it when it comes.
> Toby


I had intended to send it back, but am now giving it to my daughter. She got a Kindle yesterday and I told her she could either have that one or one of my 2 remaining older M-Edge covers. She chose that one. She's perfectly happy with it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome! Congrates on your daughter getting a Kindle. I'm glad she likes the cover. 
Toby


----------

